# CFIA to kill Shropshire sheep for scrapie



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

This lady, Montana Jones of Canada, had sold sheep five years earlier. One of the sheep she sold had come back scrapie positive five years later and now the CFIA wants to euthanize all of this rare heritage breed that she has left if they have the QQ genotype, which is more suspetable to scrapie but not nessacarily a carrier or infected. That would be 44 perfectly healthy animals put to deathjust in case. She is actually having criminal charges put against her for trying to save her flock.

I support the eradication of scrapie but if it had been five years since this ewe was on her farm it is very possible she contracted it once she left. After all, if the ewe was exposed to birthing fluids from an infected ewe after she left she would be at a very large risk for contracting it. It seems a little much in my opinion to want to kill them because a ewe born on that farm was scrapie positive five years later... As we all know alot can change in five years and animals are exposed to alot in five years.

I believe they even put down some of her sheep already who were carrying babies to test them for scrapie... All came back negative. Even the QQ genotypes.

Here is her website: http://shropshiresheep.org/news-on-cfia-slaughter/
You really need to read it and watch her youtube video... Its very sad!:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

That's just sad. I can't imagine having them be put down for that...


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

http://shropshiresheep.org/farmedanddangerous/

The link above is her whole story. The way they are going about it is all wrong!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

This comment has been deleted by the author.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Governments don't care. They do what they want. It is easier to just put them all down. Not fair though. I do feel bad for the woman.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

That is the problem with government controlling animals so much. Like I said I support eradication but the way she is saying they did it was cold and heartless. Maybe there is more to the story but this seems very unfair


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Michigan officials killed a whole bunch of heritage hogs because they claimed they were feral. Farmers were devastated at how they were being killed and some farmers just killed their whole herds so the feds wouldn't do it. So it is happening all over and very unfair.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I hadn't ever heard of that... wow.


----------

